# proper attire for a WC??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, IF I am able to pull this together and head to Iowa (thanks Iowa Gold for posting that info!), what does one wear to a WC?
(Note to Anney....I will, of course, be sporting my BIG whistle on my neon lanyard, toting my dokken duck, and carrying my Audobon's Field Guide to Birds, LOL).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Camo, of course.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The whistle is an aluminum British bobby traffic stopper kind, right????

WC attire is breed specific. 
Lab - white long sleeved jacket, black gloves
Chessie - camo head to toe
Golden - pink tutu with red (or blue) bandana around neck (dog and handler)
Toller - tourist outfit complete with fanny pack and camera


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> The whistle is an aluminum British bobby traffic stopper kind, right????
> 
> WC attire is breed specific.
> Lab - white long sleeved jacket, black gloves
> ...


 
HAHAHA! 

And ya gotta look like the poster child for Filson if you have Setters, Spaniels, or Pointers.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When I did the JH tests, I wore dark jeans and a dark shirt, until such time as I got a camo t-shirt that said, "Can You See Me Now?" on the front.

Avoid light colors. Think "blend in" with the environment. Camo is nice, but I didn't want to spend the money on gear since I knew field work wasn't going to be our priority.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, you guys crack me up.
But seriously, I think I remember reading somewhere that while camo is in order for JH/SH tests, you are supposed to wear a light or white shirt for WC/WCX. 
Am I mistaken about that?
Camo would not go with my hot pink tutu.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, you guys crack me up.
> But seriously, I think I remember reading somewhere that while camo is in order for JH/SH tests, you are supposed to wear a light or white shirt for WC/WCX.
> Am I mistaken about that?
> Camo would not go with my hot pink tutu.


 
Would too...








http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...E-SearchBox&rlz=1I7DKUS_en&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WC/X are FIELD TRIAL rules so any attire is OK. Seriously. You can wear camo or white or whatever you want. Traditionally field trialers wear white so their dogs can better see them at a distance while handling. WC/X are modeled after FT rules so you can wear white. However, not only are you less than 100 yards at a WC/X but you are not allowed to handle, so the point is totally and completely moot. 
Only at hunt tests are you required to wear dark clothing or camo (AKC) or camo head to toe (UKC).


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Would too...


That would go AWESOME with Tito's cape.

Woot!!

.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Most people just wear jeans and a t-shirt to our event. I tend to sport a white t-shirt with blood spots all over it (I am the designated bird killer).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Red would be much better.....Tito doesn't look good in pink!!



BearValley said:


> That would go AWESOME with Tito's cape.
> 
> Woot!!
> 
> .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! So basically I can wear whatever is comfortable given the weather on that day. And whatever matches my army boots.




K9-Design said:


> WC/X are FIELD TRIAL rules so any attire is OK. Seriously. You can wear camo or white or whatever you want. Traditionally field trialers wear white so their dogs can better see them at a distance while handling. WC/X are modeled after FT rules so you can wear white. However, not only are you less than 100 yards at a WC/X but you are not allowed to handle, so the point is totally and completely moot.
> Only at hunt tests are you required to wear dark clothing or camo (AKC) or camo head to toe (UKC).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes. And I forgot to mention the combat boots. Preferably they will have neon sparkle laces and match your dog's bandanna.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Tito's mother wears Army boots! :


.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I tend to wear dark or camo was a base layer and then bring a white button-shirt or windbreaker to use when I am running my dog. That way I can be unobtrusive in the gallery when watching, but be readily apparent on line when my dog is running. Remember that the gunners will be in white, so you will want to do some white-coat marks before the test. White coat=bird becomes such an easy cue for the dogs!

If you ever come to Canada, the attire rules for WC are a little different. We are required to wear dark for the marks, but our WCX has both a land and water blind, and we can wear white when handling during those.

My footwear preference is my Browning Upland boots. The buckmark on them matches the pink buckmark on truck and my hat!!


----------

